# Canon 7D vs 5D2 video



## George Farmer (29 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

I'm considering upgrading my 50D to a model that has video.

I'm aware of the difference in most specs between the 7D and 5D Mk2, but not sure about video.

Of course, Mark Evans has produced superb results using his 5D2, but is the 7D far behind?  Does the full-frame sensor make much difference for video?

This is a good article but if there's anyone with personal experience on here then I'd love to hear from them.

http://www.dvinfo.net/article/acquisiti ... or-hd.html

Cheers,
George


----------



## andy-mu (29 Aug 2011)

Hi George,

Don't have personal experience with both but there certainly both 1080p HD video, so if that was your only concern
I wouldn't expect you to see that much of a difference. 7D has more AF points and fast autofocussing so good for sports. 5D has Full frame and better at landscapes. 

Naturally due to the cost of these, money well spent could be to hire both and make your own comparison both
stills and video. That way your seeing first hand results instead of being swayed by technical hype. 7D has a very favourable price difference and am sure will meet your needs. That's just my opinion though.

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (29 Aug 2011)

Thanks.  I have friends with both models, but it's a shame they live too far away to easily borrow their kit.

Hiring is an excellent idea that I overlooked.  Thanks!


----------



## clonitza (29 Aug 2011)

Same problem here but decided to go for 60D instead of 7D for the articulated LCD panel and better audio management though I'm still waiting for the new Sony's alpha & nex releases & reviews.

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2011)

video wise, there's nothing between them. 

You just need to decide whether you want full frame or not. 

If i were J Starkey, I'd choose the 7D and if i were you, i choose the 5dMK2


----------



## andy-mu (29 Aug 2011)

To be honest George, I think I would go for the 7D myself. Unless of course the £500 price difference isn't a problem.
Naturally I don't know exactly the type of work you plan to use it for, which is a consideration. Each has it's own 
strengths. 

Just from you mentioning video, if that is the criteria, then 7D's a good one. Here's a link from the canon website with sample videos

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos7d/


----------



## Greenview (29 Aug 2011)

I agree with Mark. It all comes down to whether you want full frame or not. I am sure you know the advantages but the reduced noise at high ISO is really worthwhile in a full frame sensor. Depending on what it will do for your lens collection, I reckon that the 5D2 is the better camera for you (and this from a passionate 7D user). 

As much as I hate speculation about new gear releases, it is worth remembering that there might be a replacement of the 5D soon. It is nearing the end if its product cycle and some think we may have an announcement in October. Even if you do not fancy a 5D mark 3 (or whatever it ends up being) it will mean that prices of 5D2 will fall.


----------



## andy-mu (29 Aug 2011)

I do agree with the high noise at high ISO. Not that I've photographed many aquariums but from an article I read where clive had posted a picture, he was doing so at iso 200. Differences would only really manifest themself at 800 or above I would think. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Again as mentioned earlier, perhaps some clarity on specific purpose would address more exacting suitability. I'm only making my opinion on the title. For video, 7D's good. Low light high iso 5D2 every time. I also agree that the 5D is about due for an upgrade. If I was buying that camera, I would definately wait.


----------



## clonitza (30 Aug 2011)

... and some bonus cool stuff here: http://www.youtube.com/user/filmriot


----------



## andy-mu (30 Aug 2011)

Interesting video. Quite humorous as well as informative.

Pretty much sums up the differences. If low light and landscapes are your thing, 5D gets it.
Everything else tells me the 7D's just fine. Certainly for video nothing separates them.


----------



## dazzer1975 (7 Sep 2011)

Money no object i would go full frame.

However, if money is a consideration, you may want to evaluate the 550d, called the baby 7d for a reason


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering upgrading my 50D to a model that has video.
> 
> ...



Hey George, which way did you go on this in the end ?


----------

